# are broccoli and cauliflower ok for dogs?



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

trying to get Roxy to lose some weight. i tried green beans mixed with her food, she wouldnt eat it. mixed some cauliflower in and she scarfed it down. tonight, i mixed in some broccoli and she liked that too. just want to make sure both of these are okay for her to eat.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Those are staples in Tinkerbell's diet. Especially in the winter when I use more frozen veggies than fresh.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck in her losing weight. The broccoli may cause some gas but you can give her a beano before hand. Make sure you are giving her the thyroid meds on an empty stomach because that will make a difference.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The only reason I'd hesitate with broccoli is that it could make her very gassy!! As long as you're willing to risk some stinky dog toots, should be no problem.


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently attended a seminar put on by Rhonda Hovan from Faera Golden Retrievers regarding Cancer in Goldens. One suggestion (among many) was that 1/2 cup of blended broccoli (barf consistency) played a big part in cancer prevention. My dogs get it every day and there is no gas.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Denise!!!!

I give my boyz broccoli all the time. I am growing it now and they will eat it raw, they love it. I have not had issues with gas. In the winter I buy the frozen and add it to their dinners. Absolutely safe and healthy.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

We started Maggie on a home cooked diet about 3 weeks ago and are following Dr. Pitcarin's regime. He says some veggies should be cooked first for easier digestion, like brocolli and cauliflower. Judgegirl, I wonder if blending and not cooking helps with digestion. We've started putting raw carrots thru the meat grinder and not cooking in hopes of preserving nutrients. 

Sometimes I think our little Golden girl eats better than we do!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I feed Asia brocolli alot with her kibble to help her feel more full. I also use green beans and carrots all cooked.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby gets them as snacks and no gas issues here.

You must film the front close up of the dog munching on raw broccoli and cauliflower! Cutest thing in the world.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb gets broccoli and cauliflower all the time. I cut the stems into long strips, toss them in the freezer and give them to him (still frozen) on hot days. Same goes for carrots.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa loves broccoli and cauliflower raw. She won't eat raw carrots though! I do give her broccoli and cauliflower but not in large quantity. I have a recipe for a broccoli cauliflower salad and you should see her in the kitchen when I am preparing that. I would think that too much could cause some gas.


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Waggily Tail said:


> We started Maggie on a home cooked diet about 3 weeks ago and are following Dr. Pitcarin's regime. He says some veggies should be cooked first for easier digestion, like brocolli and cauliflower. Judgegirl, I wonder if blending and not cooking helps with digestion. We've started putting raw carrots thru the meat grinder and not cooking in hopes of preserving nutrients.
> 
> Sometimes I think our little Golden girl eats better than we do!



I'm sure my dogs eat better than me !!! Not cooking is definitely the way to go as cooking does break down some of the nutrients. It's also better for us to eat raw veges. If it's not blended and in a "barf" consistency, then they make poop out some in chunks as you will see with carrots on occassion. I blend all my veges and fruits but the just chomp up the meat and bones.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

If giving fresh broccoli or cauliflower I usually pop it in a bowl with a touch of water and nuke it for about a minute to soften it before I feed it. Frozen I just rinse under warm water. The freezing process tends to make them a little softer. Of course Tinkerbell does actually chew as she eats unlike some dogs I know that just inhale.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

We have Bella on the reduced meat and veggie diet, we boil the veg and give the juices on top of her dinner to give all the nutrients and vitamins,

It was only today we spoke about are the dogs missing out on anything, and judging by the response you have given there seems no problem.

Bella seems so good on it, she has a spring in her step and her coat has never looked better.

One thing i have noticed is she seems a lot happier in her self, and not as hyper so i wonder what there is in manufactured food sometimes.

Is there any additional vitamins that you can suggest that will help Bella or is the veggie diet giveing her everything ie for her teeth and bones.

http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_NutritionAndFeeding.php

This site gives great info.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh no I wish this had come up a few weeks ago we have had a very wet summer in most parts of the UK, and we grow most of our veg ourselves (I didn't realise that I could feed cauliflower and broccoli) so a lot didn't look very appetizing so put about 20 of each on the compost when I could have frozen it and the girls could have had it:doh:


----------



## good doggie (Apr 25, 2009)

Jack _loves_ broccoli and cauliflower. Gas hasn't been a problem, but if it was I'm pretty sure he'd just blame it on the cats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So will asparagus cause gas? Daisy decided she wanted to steal mine off my plate. And loved it. She was begging for more.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> So will asparagus cause gas? Daisy decided she wanted to steal mine off my plate. And loved it. She was begging for more.


stinky pee maybe, asparagus makes your pee smell "funny/ different"


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

It might make them a little gassy but I think it's good for them and I know my guy absolutely loves it. I think he would choose it over steak.


----------

